# Cpl Randy Payne/Cpl Matt Dinning



## missing1 (25 Apr 2009)

I was wondering how our fellows would be remembered in the units and now I know. About the 40th push up or on that last pull up everyone will remember the young fellow. Thanks to the gent that thought of this. I didn't include the "inventors" name as I don't have permission to do so. Again thanks to all for their condolences at this time.

Dave and Nancee Payne   :cdnsalute:  :yellow:

All

       Wed Apr 22 marks the third anniversary of the death of Corporal Matt Dinning and Corporal Randy Payne.  They died together in Afghanistan while conducting Close Protection duties in 2006.

       As an act of remembrance, Cpl ....................  has developed two PT routines, one in each of their names.  The Payne Train has already been introduced into the CP Qualification course, and the Matt Dinning Tire Drag is soon to follow.

       J........... has also taken it upon himself to co-ordinate the first PT session since the Unit's inception that will include representation from each of the Unit's 4 Troops in observance of Matt and Randy's sacrifice.  All available members of the Unit will ride the Payne Train on Wed.

       The Commanding Officer of the CFPSU, Maj Dan Lepine, its members and CP Operators throughout the CF invite all members of the Branch to celebrate the lives and service of Matt and Randy by thinking of them during your personal PT routine on Wed.
The Payne Train is as follows
>
> We use a man made toboggan hill - the return run to the monkey bars is a total of 300 metres. During the Basic CP Crse we do it without a hill and run a 400 metre loop.
> *     300 metre run;
> *     5 cycles of: 5 pull ups, 10 push ups, 15  squats (this is called the "Cindy").  This complete round will  equal 25 pulls, 50 push ups, and 75 squats;
> *     300 metre run;
> *     4 cycles of Cindy = 20 pulls, 40 push, 60 squats;
> *     300 metre run;
> *     3 cycles of Cindy = 15 pulls, 30 push, 45 squats;
> *     300 metre run;
> *     2 cycles of Cindy = 10 pulls, 20 push, 30 squats;
> *     300 metre run; and
> *     1 cycle of Cindy = 5 pulls, 10 push, 15 squats.
>
> The total routine will consist of 75 pull ups, 150 push ups, 235 squats and 1500 metre hill run, or a 2000 metre road run.  The course is meant to heavily tax your aerobic and anaerobic system.  This routine usually takes approx 20 min, and all will feel it.
>
>       It is great how the word of our ritual of remembrance has spread.  I knew Matt from Pet but did not have the pleasure of meeting Randy.  You and your family will always have my thoughts.


----------

